# Marcus Thornton dunk on Wallace



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

OMG! I went crazy when he did this. I totally wasn't expecting it. I thought he was going to go in for a quick layup but he slammed the h*ll out of Wallace. The crowd was oohing and aahhing way after it was over. LMAO!




Dunk


I love this kid and can't wait to see him next season.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I jumped out the bed so fast when I saw this dunk, I forgot I had a broken toe. Marcus was on fire last night.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I jumped out the bed so fast when I saw this dunk, I forgot I had a broken toe. Marcus was on fire last night.


LOL! Now you know you have to be careful. 

Thornton has been a joy to watch this season.


----------

